

Ask HN: Review our startup, SkedgeMe - SkedgeMe

I'm a long-time Hacker News reader, first-time poster...would to get your feedback on our scheduling startup.<p>http://SkedgeMe.com<p>SkedgeMe offers web-based calendaring for business that enables online self-booking for customers and provides CRM and custom reporting on customers, staff, and services.<p>Feel free to ask questions. Looking forward to your feedback!
======
exline
This seems to be a fairly popular application right now. I feel like there has
been quite a few calendar/appointment apps recently. Lots of competition.

A few quick notes: 1) The team page is broken when you click on one of the
images. 2) I have not watched the video yet, but I'd like to have screen shots
and text descriptions of what the benefits of the app is. I can read faster
then it would take me to watch the video. There is not enough details yet to
make me want to watch the video. 3) I would call out that 'Appointment' where
a user can actually use it (as a customer) and see what their customers would
see. It is non obvious that you should click on it. 4) There is no email
address on the contact page 5) The refer a business text is a long run on blob
of text. It needs better formatting.

It seems like one way you are trying to stand out from the crowd is the CRM
aspect but I don't see where you drill down on this.

~~~
SkedgeMe
Thanks for the feedback! Made some quick changes to address 1,4, and 5.

2 & 3 will take a bit more time to change but is great feedback nonetheless!

------
fezzl
Clickable: <http://skedgeme.com>

My impression was that the home page lacked a unique value proposition; "X
made easy" is rarely unique enough. The "on steroids" tagline is a step in the
right direction but unfortunately too vague. Also, the screenshots seem to be
switching too quickly (the interval). I also found the features/benefits
portion below a little wordy.

~~~
SkedgeMe
Thanks for the feedback as well! I've been wanting to revisit that text and
this is just the nudge I needed!

